# vaulted ceilings lighting.



## Klint (Jul 28, 2007)

I have vaulted ceilings and I want to make it where I can just light up the vaulted part. I made a picture of what I am trying to do. The yellow is the only thing I want light up. I want htis so when I am watching a movie or something I can set the mood.  

How can I do this? Please let me know any idea's or suggestions


----------



## Klint (Jul 28, 2007)

Also I want to be able to dim them.


----------



## Big Bob (Jul 27, 2007)

What is the distance from peak (beam) to wall and length of the room.

do you want hidden source? do we assume you want even illumination on the ceiling or do you want to play with accent shadows?

do you have a budget?


----------



## cibula11 (Jan 6, 2007)

Flood lights placed at the low end of the ceiling, pointed toward the peak would give this space lighting. If you wanted it to be more of a glow than a bright light, go with 40W or less and place a couple every few feet. 
To hide them, you could build a valance ( "L" ) to hide the lights or even a larger piece of crown moulding.
This, however, would require some decent electrical work. And cost quite a bit unless doing all yourself.

Otherwise, try the crown moulding or "L" shaped valance and place strands of rope lights inside. You wouldn't see anything except the glow of the lights. This method would be really easy to do, but would not light the entire ceiling, probably just a few feet up from the base.


----------



## Klint (Jul 28, 2007)

Big Bob said:


> What is the distance from peak (beam) to wall and length of the room.
> 
> do you want hidden source? do we assume you want even illumination on the ceiling or do you want to play with accent shadows?
> 
> do you have a budget?


I am going to run electrical from the attic and I will get the distance's for you.


----------



## Klint (Jul 28, 2007)

cibula11 said:


> Flood lights placed at the low end of the ceiling, pointed toward the peak would give this space lighting. If you wanted it to be more of a glow than a bright light, go with 40W or less and place a couple every few feet.
> To hide them, you could build a valance ( "L" ) to hide the lights or even a larger piece of crown moulding.
> This, however, would require some decent electrical work. And cost quite a bit unless doing all yourself.
> 
> Otherwise, try the crown moulding or "L" shaped valance and place strands of rope lights inside. You wouldn't see anything except the glow of the lights. This method would be really easy to do, but would not light the entire ceiling, probably just a few feet up from the base.


I think the Crown molding would look pretty good. I am going to do all the work myself so I just need to know the best place to get the lights and which ones to get. I want to say thank you all for your help so far!


----------



## Klint (Jul 28, 2007)

cibula11 said:


> Flood lights placed at the low end of the ceiling, pointed toward the peak would give this space lighting. If you wanted it to be more of a glow than a bright light, go with 40W or less and place a couple every few feet.
> To hide them, you could build a valance ( "L" ) to hide the lights or even a larger piece of crown moulding.
> This, however, would require some decent electrical work. And cost quite a bit unless doing all yourself.
> 
> Otherwise, try the crown moulding or "L" shaped valance and place strands of rope lights inside. You wouldn't see anything except the glow of the lights. This method would be really easy to do, but would not light the entire ceiling, probably just a few feet up from the base.


and yes I want more of a glow


----------



## cibula11 (Jan 6, 2007)

Since all you want is a glow. I would just add rope lights. I think I saw a 30 ft. strand for around $20. You can buy them in shorter lengths and connect to eachother to make them as long as you need. The only thing you need to do is figure out how to conceal them. (You could leave them exposed, and then it would really look like a theater.)

I'm not sure what your situation entails, but here is what I would do. 
I would take a piece of 1x2 or something around that size and nail it up all around the perimeter of the ceiling (at the low end of the ceiling). Then I would take crown moulding and nail the moulding to the piece of 1x2. This would form sort of "pocket" for the rope lights to sit in. Tuck the rope lights inside and plug in. 
Instead of plugging it in and out, you can buy a small 6ft. extension that has a button on top so you can just step on it to turn it on. We use one to power some spotlights for our wardrobe.


----------



## Klint (Jul 28, 2007)

cibula11 said:


> Since all you want is a glow. I would just add rope lights. I think I saw a 30 ft. strand for around $20. You can buy them in shorter lengths and connect to eachother to make them as long as you need. The only thing you need to do is figure out how to conceal them. (You could leave them exposed, and then it would really look like a theater.)
> 
> I'm not sure what your situation entails, but here is what I would do.
> I would take a piece of 1x2 or something around that size and nail it up all around the perimeter of the ceiling (at the low end of the ceiling). Then I would take crown moulding and nail the moulding to the piece of 1x2. This would form sort of "pocket" for the rope lights to sit in. Tuck the rope lights inside and plug in.
> Instead of plugging it in and out, you can buy a small 6ft. extension that has a button on top so you can just step on it to turn it on. We use one to power some spotlights for our wardrobe.


Again, I want to start out by saying thank you for all the help.
I really would like to be able to adjust the brightness. I am trying to get the "movie theater look" I want to make it where I can make it bright enough you can see everything just like I had my normal 50w lights on. I would also like to be able to set the mood for movie time, or when my girlfriend comes over and I want to be romantic.. I know this throws a little twist in it but any suggestion's would be much appreciated. My budget is no more than $600
:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Bob (Jul 27, 2007)

I think the rope lights will work fine and fit you budget if the space is not to large. Even if this is a large area this would define your perimeter You should be able to control with a dimmer. A control with a fade would be very Kool. Run some test areas and think about both sides of the beam ay the peak also.


let us know how this turns out.:yes:


----------



## Klint (Jul 28, 2007)

Big Bob said:


> I think the rope lights will work fine and fit you budget if the space is not to large. Even if this is a large area this would define your perimeter You should be able to control with a dimmer. A control with a fade would be very Kool. Run some test areas and think about both sides of the beam ay the peak also.
> 
> 
> let us know how this turns out.:yes:


Looks good, I think they are going to work great for me ... I am looking at these how do they compare? 
http://www.ccl-light.com/docs/indoor/rope/led/led/index.html

is there something that would be brighter than that?


----------



## cibula11 (Jan 6, 2007)

I'm not for sure if you can get rope lights that put out more wattage. If you already have a main light in your room, then this would be used for accent lighting purposes. 

My dad has rope lights that run along his baseboard and around his door casing in his living room. He turns them on when he watched movies and it gives off enough light to see where you are going. It's not like you would want to read a book in there, but it works. I was even thinking you could install under the cabinet lighting instead of rope lights. This, you would be able to get higher wattage, but since each light is individual you probably wouldn't get a nice even light spread over the entire area. Look for some rope lights that work on dimmers. I'm sure you can get a dimmer that would be work like an extension cord that you could control near an outlet. Or, put them on timers, so the lights turn on at a certain time every night. That would be impressive, especially on a date. It would be like the room would set the mood for you . 

You might just have to go to a home improvement store and check out what they have. I am needing some for my deck, so I'll look too when I get there.


----------



## Klint (Jul 28, 2007)

cibula11 said:


> I'm not for sure if you can get rope lights that put out more wattage. If you already have a main light in your room, then this would be used for accent lighting purposes.
> 
> My dad has rope lights that run along his baseboard and around his door casing in his living room. He turns them on when he watched movies and it gives off enough light to see where you are going. It's not like you would want to read a book in there, but it works. I was even thinking you could install under the cabinet lighting instead of rope lights. This, you would be able to get higher wattage, but since each light is individual you probably wouldn't get a nice even light spread over the entire area. Look for some rope lights that work on dimmers. I'm sure you can get a dimmer that would be work like an extension cord that you could control near an outlet. Or, put them on timers, so the lights turn on at a certain time every night. That would be impressive, especially on a date. It would be like the room would set the mood for you .
> 
> You might just have to go to a home improvement store and check out what they have. I am needing some for my deck, so I'll look too when I get there.


I am going to have to find away to hide the lights though.. I don't have any board's going around up.


----------



## Big Bob (Jul 27, 2007)

You can get more light output (Lumen) simply by doubling up on the rope lights. or line your cornice interior with AL foil to reflect more of the light.
This is accent lighting...less could be more:wink:

Lots of ways to make a valance (this could provide up light and wall wash / (tray or soffit) and/or open cornice. Play with it. You are only limited by your carpentry skill level. 

A good renovation is one that looks like it was part of the home when it was built.:yes:

Also shop hard for the lights you want. K-mart had 20 LF for $15 not to long ago. Check out local Lighting suppliers for specials. :thumbup:


----------

